# [Harvard University]Video Lectures for Programming



## The Conqueror (Sep 24, 2011)

Sorry if it's a re-post but couldn't resist sharing this :
This is CS50 OpenCourseWare
More than 5 Computer Science courses ranging from basics to programming.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Oct 30, 2011)

It contains only one lecture on programming. Here's a course containing 24 lectures from MIT OCW all about programming (uses Python though) - Introduction to Computer Science and Programming | MIT Video Course


----------



## crazylamhe (Nov 27, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> Sorry if it's a re-post but couldn't resist sharing this :
> This is CS50 OpenCourseWare
> More than 5 Computer Science courses ranging from basics to programming.



Unable to download. The first lecture(Week0, wednesday) is around 212 MB long and 2nd lecture(week0, Friday) is about 309 MB long, the download of both of them stops at 99.99%. Plz. Help. I use IDM to download. Though it shows the links have resume capability, it won't resume afterwards also . . .


----------

